# New humidor on the horizon



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been tinkering away at this thing for a few days now and finally got the box glued up. I've only built a few boxes as a woodworker, and usually use tape as the "clamps". This time, however, I decided to put the splines inside the miters, not across them , so I had to use clamps to get the joints tight. I'm not sure How Ed at Waxing Moon glues his up, but this was a pain in the ass. I don't envy you, Ed....





































Now, I've done something very different with this build and am not going to tell anyone about it until it's finished and most definitely tested! I am even thinking of making it a contest (if allowed) with little clues to see if anyone can guess what it is. Stay tuned...


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice selection of wood and I believe this will be a very nice humidor. :cb


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Ooohhh...a mystery!

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see this finished product.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Should be fun to watch the build on this one!! WTG man and build your own!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking Great so far Bro!!

Have to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

I really envy you guys that can create a wooden masterpiece, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking good so far. Clamping can be fun eh? Corner strap claps can come in real handy. I too am a big fan of the internal spline on mitered corner joints. It offers full length strength to the joint and will help keep that joint from failing for many many years. 

One note however on them is to be sure that the grain of your spline runs parallel to the grain in the sides of the box. If you just rip strips off the side of a board, the grain will be perpendicular to the grain of the box sides in effect lining the spline grain up with the miter joint and basically removing their effectiveness. 

Have fun with the build!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Forrest, it's funny you mention the grain direction because as I was tightening the clamps, I was looking down on the end grain of the spline. As I stood there, I thought, uh oh, that's not right hwell:. Too late now, cause this thing is *not* coming apart.... No big deal for me as this really is a "tester" and I used wood I've had lying around the shop for some time.

I forgot to mention that I am using red birch, which has a little bit of curly grain on it, and walnut. I basically built the box around the walnut I used in the lid as it was a small piece of "crotch" I had. Hopefully it will finish up nice...


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Forrest, it's funny you mention the grain direction because as I was tightening the clamps, I was looking down on the end grain of the spline. As I stood there, I thought, uh oh, that's not right hwell:. Too late now, cause this thing is *not* coming apart.... No big deal for me as this really is a "tester" and I used wood I've had lying around the shop for some time.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I am using red birch, which has a little bit of curly grain on it, and walnut. I basically built the box around the walnut I used in the lid as it was a small piece of "crotch" I had. Hopefully it will finish up nice...


It's going to be a beauty for sure!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I know what the secret is!
It will have "explosive" combination lock and a hidden compartment with throwing knife like my James Bond spy briefcase I had as a kid !


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I know what the secret is!
> It will have "explosive" combination lock and a hidden compartment with throwing knife like my James Bond spy briefcase I had as a kid !


Shhhh, Ken. The contest hasn't started yet..... :nono:

Although you do give me another idea :hmm:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome project! I'm looking forward to seeing more progress. Making something with your own hands is always much more rewarding than buying something. You can be proud of your work _and _your stash!

:thumb:


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Eric, just be careful with the saw. Did you see Ed's (Waxingmoon) picture of his thumb in his post from yesterday? Yeck....


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh ya, please don't remind me. That was gross and it's something I always try to be careful of. Thanks


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a little time to cut out the bottom. I'm making it out of granite and no, this isn't part of the "secret" I'm keeping; since I've already talked about trying a granite bottom on puff before.... enjoy


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Eric granite for the bottom... but why granite? if you dont mind my asking.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Well Bora. I got this idea while looking online at humidors to try to get ideas of styles. There was one company who makes custom humi's and I noticed they used granite for the bottom. I wondered if it was just for looks or if there's more too it than that. Have you ever put your hands on a granite countertop? You probably noticed it felt very cool to the touch. I'm wondering if it's because it really is cooler than the room or what. I've read that natural stone feels cool to the touch because it absorbs heat good or something. But my idea is to see if it will keep the temps inside the humi down a little compared to room temp. One of my "tests" with this box...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Being that we do live in Cali where the temps do get HOT it would make perfect sense!! Granite is always cooler than the ambient temps around it. Plus it takes a long time for it to heat up. I think you are on to something especially if it is going to set in an area that is warmer than the 70* needed for the sticks.....


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Eric, I think its a clever solution and its a very nice idea to make the humidor cooler by using granite. XXL Respect.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

UPDATE: coming along pretty good. I shaped the top and bottom edge today, sanded it and got two coats of sealer sprayed on it....


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Man! It looks beautiful!! With granite to keep it cool inside and the looks to keep it cool ouside!! Well it is cool all around! :wink:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, but wait until you see the rest of it :eyebrows:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Well perhaps the granite serves another purpose as well. Having a piece of heavy granite in the bottom of the humidor will help keep the center of gravity low and keep the humidor "rooted". Less likely to tip over.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

BDog said:


> Well perhaps the granite serves another purpose as well. Having a piece of heavy granite in the bottom of the humidor will help keep the center of gravity low and keep the humidor "rooted". Less likely to tip over.


Nice, haven't forgot you Bdog. I'll PM you later...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just curious, how is the granite attached to the wood at the bottom? Seems like it would be pretty heavy. 

Definitely think granite is a classy and unique way to help with the temp issue.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow looking really nice, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Just curious, how is the granite attached to the wood at the bottom? Seems like it would be pretty heavy.
> 
> Definitely think granite is a classy and unique way to help with the temp issue.


The bottom of the box is rabbeted and then i used gorilla glue to glue the stone to the wood. I was going to silicone it in, but knowing how much silicone stinks, I decided to use gorilla glue.

The outside dimensions are 8&1/2"W x 15&1/4"L x 8"H. If i had to guess, right now I'd say it weighs about 12 lbs...


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks really good Eric. Have you cut the lid off the box yet?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

No. Not yet. I'll probably get to that tomorrow....


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> The bottom of the box is rabbeted and then i used gorilla glue to glue the stone to the wood. I was going to silicone it in, but knowing how much silicone stinks, I decided to use gorilla glue.


Just one more Fabulous solutions *Eric*. I cant wait to see this beauty get finish and loaded.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Granite is a nice touch in a humidor. Vanderburgh Humidors has done this for years so there's some good history to look at regarding it. It doesn't necessarily cool anything, but what it does do is help to regulate the temperature in the humi. Such a mass holding that temperature helps when getting into the desktop for your favorite stogie, and yes, the added weight gives a nice feel to it. 

Another bonus, is when assembling the box, you don't have the dreaded "solid wood" movement issue to contend with for the box bottom. 

Good job, keep at it!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Have you ever put your hands on a granite countertop? You probably noticed it felt very cool to the touch. I'm wondering if it's because it really is cooler than the room or what. I've read that *natural stone feels cool to the touch because it absorbs heat good *or something.


^ This.

Basically, granite is a very good heat absorber which is why it feels cold when you touch it. It is absorbing the heat from your hand, yet it requires a great deal of heat to raise it's temperature notably.

If left in a room that is colder longer than it is warm the granite can help maintain a cooler climate inside the box since it takes a while to raise it's temperature. However, if it's left in a spot that's warmer longer than it is cool, it would retain that heat it's been absorbing all day and the box will be warmer than ambient at that point.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome job E Dogg! Can't wait to to the finished product!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow very nice!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I really like the way the walnut grain "pops" on the top. I hope that the tests you are conducting are a success. Seeing this is making me feel like I should make one but my I fear my carpentry skills are nowhere near yours.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Man, that humi is looking great! I love the granite bottom ... super cool idea! are you going to put like a crum catcher or something to seperate the granite from the cigars?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

cubanrob19 said:


> Man, that humi is looking great! I love the granite bottom ... super cool idea! are you going to put like a crum catcher or something to seperate the granite from the cigars?


I have thought about it, but still not 100% sure yet.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> The bottom of the box is rabbeted and then i used gorilla glue to glue the stone to the wood. I was going to silicone it in, but knowing how much silicone stinks, I decided to use gorilla glue.
> 
> The outside dimensions are 8&1/2"W x 15&1/4"L x 8"H. If i had to guess, right now I'd say it weighs about 12 lbs...


Thanks for the explanation.

That makes sense now (I googled rabbeting) and for some reason I thought it would be heavier but it looks great. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, nice work Eric. You really know how to make em.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks awesome Eric cant wait to see it finished. It was great meeting you today and thanks a millon for the personal bomb.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Desperetly waiting fore more photos.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Looks awesome Eric cant wait to see it finished. It was great meeting you today and thanks a millon for the personal bomb.


X2!! We definitely need to do that again soon. Hopefully we can pull more people from the surrounding area next time.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes Scott and Jeff. Had fun today, loved "the hat" pastrami and the good smoke.

Sorry Bora, ended up relaxing and watching a movie this evening....

So this is what I got done today after I got home from meeting Scott and Jeff at Zigari Cigar haven today...

I started by routing a "finger indent". 









After that, I cut the lid off but had a small problem on the table saw. Had a small snag at the end of a cut and the blade took a little too much off at the corner.









After scratching my head, I figured to go ahead and round over the edges of the box and lid. I thought about cutting more off the box to get rid of the mess up, but decided against that due to reasons I can't mention why right now:biggrin1:









A little more sanding and then I put the first coat of finish on it. Home made hand rubbed finish concocted of tung oil, poly and mineral spirits. 


















I probably won't have any more updates until the finish is done. I'm guessing early next week, then on the interior....


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

It's coming along nicely...very nice detail work. Thanks for the updates and the pics...


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice looking box, can't wait to see it full


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking awesome! The difference between a good carpenter and a true craftsmen is the ability to hide ones mistakes, because we all make them.

My favorite technique for hiding improper joints is to chamfer the edges.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice Humidor. Being a Cabinet Maker I've made a couple in my day. You can never have too many clamps!....


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome job and very nice color. Not only the design also the continuity of the process is very impressive.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking very good Bro!!

Excited to see how it's coming along.....


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

The rounded over edge looks fantastic! I think that adds a nice dimension to the box over the typical plain ol' seam.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, good job, i'm following this one


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. I'll be putting the 3rd coat of finish on it today. With 2 coats of sealer (shellac) under it, I think it will be enough. We'll see...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Coming along nicely and looking sweet! great job man!


----------



## .404 Jeffery (Apr 23, 2011)

Excellent job so far. Look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

E Dogg said:


> Yes Scott and Jeff. Had fun today, loved "the hat" pastrami and the good smoke.
> A little more sanding and then I put the first coat of finish on it. Home made hand rubbed finish concocted of tung oil, poly and mineral spirits.
> ....


Looks great - would you mind sharing the ratios you use of these ingredients? I would love to try it out on my next project.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure JP. This is a classic "penetrating oil" comprised of equal parts pure Tung Oil, Polyurethane (whatever sheen you want, but I use satin), and mineral spirits (Naphtha will work also and is probably a little better as it evaporates faster). You can also used BLO (boiled linseed oil) as it's easier to get and probably cheaper, but I personally like pure tung oil. Also, if using tung oil it's very important to use the "100% pure tung oil" as "tung oil finish" found in the big box stores have very little tung oil as a base with more solvents and driers in them...


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Looking awesome! The difference between a good carpenter and a true craftsmen is the ability to hide ones mistakes, because we all make them.
> 
> My favorite technique for hiding improper joints is to chamfer the edges.


We in the woodturning like to call these so discribed "Mistakes" as "Design Opportunities" :mrgreen: eace:

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Sure JP. This is a classic "penetrating oil" comprised of equal parts pure Tung Oil, Polyurethane (whatever sheen you want, but I use satin), and mineral spirits (Naphtha will work also and is probably a little better as it evaporates faster). You can also used BLO (boiled linseed oil) as it's easier to get and probably cheaper, but I personally like pure tung oil. Also, if using tung oil it's very important to use the "100% pure tung oil" as "tung oil finish" found in the big box stores have very little tung oil as a base with more solvents and driers in them...


Your right on the money with this finish.
All the woodturners out here have a special blend they use on bowls and this is close to a few of them.
I actually think I'll borrow this one on my next flat work project.

The granite actually solved a problem for me that I just could not figure out. Please tell me what you think.

I just picked up a cooler to keep my sticks in until later this year when I'll have time to make a real humidor.
Living in Hawaii it's pretty warm and even in the coolest room it's gonna be well above 72deg. So with a coolerdore I was trying to figure out how to keep the temp down, thought of using some ice or a freezer bag but the condensation / added mouisture worried me and they would not last that long.
Well BINGO with the granite!
Freeze it and place it in the bottom of the cooler. It should help regulate the temp for much longer and at a much more steady pace than anything else. I would think a thicker piece would be best?????

Aloha, Pete


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hirize said:


> Your right on the money with this finish.
> All the woodturners out here have a special blend they use on bowls and this is close to a few of them.
> I actually think I'll borrow this one on my next flat work project.
> 
> ...


Actually Pete, I learned the recipe for the finish from a fellow Hawaiian. It's been several years, but the guy lived on Oahu (I believe) and he specialized in custom furniture made from Koa. Stunning pieces as he loved to bookmatch highly figured pieces..

Anyways, that's a good idea with the granite, You might wanna try it in a cooler without cigars first to see how it works, cause it might condense as well, but probably not as much as a cold pack, like you're thinking. Let me know how it works if you try it. Try to get some sink cutouts from a granite fabricator. That way it'll be 3/4" thick, otherwise you're stuck with the tiles sold at the store which are thinner...


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool - can't get any simpler than equal parts. Thank you.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> Cool - can't get any simpler than equal parts. Thank you.


Eric knows his audience :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Aloha, Pete


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

So I was messing around this evening and decided to make a grid for the bottom.

I thought about it for a second and ended up doing this, without fully knowing if it would work...









Ripped it up into 1/4" strips...









And voilà


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Great idea for a grid! Is this going to be used as the proverbial "crumb catcher" at the bottom? Are you going to glue the pieces where they intersect? Using wood glue so they dont come apart? Or is the friction fit enough to allow them to essentially "snap" into their counterparts?

Looking outstanding. Thanks for the blow by blow! It helps those of us that are "aspiring" woodworkers to push our own self imposed boundries!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Man the grid looks great........


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is turning out very well!! I'm getting really excited to see the finished product......


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Bruce, yes it's for the bottom. While it is a snug fit and doesn't really need to be glued, I am going to glue it. I didn't size it perfectly, so I have to glue it together to trim it to fit the box, otherwise it would be too dangerous to try to cut it smaller...


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

It's a lot of fun to watch this come together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking good, Eric. Subscribing to this one.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking sweeter and sweeter! Great craftmanship!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. I was actually able to glue up two grids this morning. One is for the bottom of the humi and the other is for the shelf.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Thanks. I was actually able to glue up two grids this morning. One is for the bottom of the humi and the other is for the shelf.


Eric your ideas are just brilliant:clap2: and all added features will make this humi a real legend; you will start a new myth!:yo:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, a legend huh?:biggrin: Thanks Bora!

Funny thing is..... you still haven't seen the really, really, *REALLY* cool part yet.

:lock1:keeping that secret locked up until completion:lock1:

:biggrin:still thinking about doing a contest with it too:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The contest idea is most excellent!! 

** I already know what it is ** But I'm not telling........


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:biggrin: you better not Jeff. You too Scott!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope not me!!! 

I could almost put GOOD money on NO one ever guessing 100%


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> After that, I cut the lid off but had a small problem on the table saw. Had a small snag at the end of a cut and the blade took a little too much off at the corner.


Glad you had a little snag. The rounded edges look fantastic.

How many coats of Tung Oil are you putting on it? Have used Tung multiple times for refinishing rifle stocks and it has always turned out great for such an easy to apply finish.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

David, I stopped at 4 coats. I just love the warm glow of a hand rubbed finish. I am considering a couple of coats of paste wax as well, but not sure it really needs it....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> David, I stopped at 4 coats. I just love the warm glow of a hand rubbed finish. I am considering a couple of coats of paste wax as well, but not sure it really needs it....


I wouldn't... The best part about a Tung Oil finish is that if the wood ever starts to lose its luster/shine or if you get some dings in it, it is super easy to refinish.

You literally just wipe down the exterior with 000 steel wool and then redo the tung oil finish like you are doing it now. I know people who will intentionally redo it every year so that the peice looks like new forever.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very true David. Point well taken, thanks


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Got to spend a little bit of time on her today. Finally got the Interior walls in and the double seal done! This baby is tight:thumb:

I still need to make the box for the beads and the shelf.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks great! Is that grid removable? I was just wondering what would happen to all the "crumbs" if not. Great job though!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I suppose I could just vacuum them out...


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

The seal looks awesome Eric.......


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice work!! 

Keep it up Bro.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

dr.dirty said:


> The seal looks awesome Eric.......


That does look great! The craftsmanship of this looks amazing!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I call your purdy humidor and raise you one pile of sawdust! (its all i got to show for 5 hours of work today with my dado blade.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Dude, this is awesome. You have a ton of patience to post all these pics. I wish I saw this thread before starting to build my humidor last week. Some amazing ideas! I love the granite and the grid. Really cool. I might have to steal those ideas on my next project. 

Can you explain a little about the double seal you built into it? I was looking at the pictures and was going to try to adapt that into my humidor this week. 

Thanks for all the pics, all that effort is much appreciated!

Dave.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Scott :boink: I call your pile of sawdust....









and RAISE you two barrels.... :fencing:


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, this looks awesome! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:bump:

UPDATE! :humble:

So I finally got around to working on this thing again. Today, I put together a little box for the beads that is also going to serve as a divider for the bottom section.

Heartfelt told me to line a cedar box with plastic so the beads won't absorb any color from the wood. This is what I've come up with...





































I also bought some tulle to act as a "bag" for the beads. Since some beads are not full beads, some will fall through the aluminum mesh. The tricky part is getting this stuff into that little box. It's only 1/2" wide.










I'm not really sure how much all this is really needed, but since I have to ability to make things custom, I usually get a little carried away doing so.:banana:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. go the beads loaded in there and set it inside the humi.....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Now that is awesome. Built in humidifier divider.

I like it :thumb:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay! finally got her done..... finished the shelves/trays today

started with a nice piece of spanish cedar...this is right after I planed it smooth cause I buy my lumber rough










Then ripped some small pieces off of it and re-sawed then to 1/4" thick










after milling the dado's and grooves I dry fitted them together










had to make two more small grids for the smaller trays and then I glued them up










I let the glue dry, then sanded smooth and drilled some holes for airflow and....


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally got her filled up..... pretty much




























The only thing I wish I would have done a little different is pay more attention to the size of the interior. I was building around the walnut in the lid, but after I got done lining the inside, I only have 6" clearance in the bottom and like 5&1/2" in the trays. The only place I can lay larger sticks is sideways on the top shelf. Really not a huge deal since I have another humidor still working....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks great Eric! 

So you abandoned the other secret?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

No, it's still in there. Just didn't want to do anything until it was all finished up. Actually, didn't really seem to work very well..... oh well, wouldn't have known if I didn't try, right?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There you go!! 

I'm sure that maybe on a more grandiose scale you might notice a difference.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

that thing looks amazing! so what was the secret!?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Casey Jones said:


> that thing looks amazing! so what was the secret!?


:nono::nono::nono: that hasn't been revealed yet.... Stay tuned for a contest to come up shortly :heh:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

edit: damn phone messed up


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Dude, I have gotten some amazing ideas from you and your humidor builds. Ironically, today I built the grid for the bottom of a humidor I'm working on. The second in a series of god knows how many. Please keep the stealable ideas coming. I'm loving it.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

DLB said:


> Dude, I have gotten some amazing ideas from you and your humidor builds. Ironically, today I built the grid for the bottom of a humidor I'm working on. The second in a series of god knows how many. Please keep the stealable ideas coming. I'm loving it.


anything to help a BOTL out! :bounce:


----------



## firehousearms (Jun 1, 2011)

Great work Eric, can't wait to hear about the contest!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

This is so awesome! I wish i had the skillz to do this. Very cool.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What a nice build Eric--Very Impressive!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very sweet Eric, I'm jealous


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Are you gonna post the contest on here or in the other section? The suspense is palpable!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahh bro, you missed it.....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/294067-done-guess-whats-different-about-my-humi-contest.html


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Dang it! I had a feeling. I have been super busy the past week or so. Haven't had a chance to browse around. Gonna click and read right now.


----------



## splitslim (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to resurect an old thread, but I am attempting a very similar build and was hoping you could answer some questions for me.

1 - Granite bottom - was it worth it in the end? Did the granite help keep the temperature cooler/stable?
2 - Gorilla glue - did you have any issues with using the Gorilla Glue for the granite? (expansion, adhesion, etc)
3 - Did you use Gorilla glue for the box joints?

Thanks!


----------

